# Down again?



## Eternalknight (Nov 5, 2002)

Not sure if it was just me or not....

Are we overloading the server again?


----------



## tburdett (Nov 5, 2002)

I think it was down again.  I've been trying every couple of hours and finally made it in just now.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 5, 2002)

We have new RAM - hurray 

(I had to restart some services but its running fine now )


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Not sure if it was just me or not....
> 
> Are we overloading the server again? *



No, it was just a nightmare....

a nightmare shared by me and about all other posters and visitors


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *We have new RAM - hurray
> 
> (I had to restart some services but its running fine now ) *




This is good news.  Will the boards and news pages be staying up now? 

_*Fingers crossed...*_


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 5, 2002)

Fingers crossed indeed!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 5, 2002)

If the RAM doesn't solve the problem, the next step is to increase the amount of bandwidth and data throughput. Morrus and I will keep you posted!


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 5, 2002)

Ahhh, its good to back on familiar pages!

Good work guys!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2002)

Thumbs up to Piratecat, Morrus and everyone else involved (maybe except Cyberstreet )!


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *We have new RAM - hurray
> 
> (I had to restart some services but its running fine now ) *



hmm..  *thinking*

RAM is nice and all, but the symptoms that I've been seeing on the boards (completely halting the boards, not a gradual decrease of performance) doesn't indicate that it's solely a RAM problem OR bandwidth, for that matter.

If it was bandwidth, than it would be slow for people.
It has been completely unaccessable for long periods of time, not just badly-performing.

If it WAS bandwidth only, than once the server became unavailable, than the traffic would decrease, and it would become available again.
Until enough people saturated the line, and it became unavailable again.

That's not what I see happening -  can anyone in the know comment on these observations?


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *If the RAM doesn't solve the problem, the next step is to increase the amount of bandwidth and data throughput. Morrus and I will keep you posted! *




Thanks!  You guys are doing a tremendous job under very difficult circumstances.  Thanks very much for all that you do!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2002)

Basically, we have a list of things to work through.  We've just removed the possibilty that it might be a not-powerful-enough-hardware issue by increasing the RAM to 1024 MB. Next is to double bandwidth.

If those two measures don't solve it, we'll have narrowed it down to a software issue.  We know that the boards were running fine until recently, so if it does turn out to be software, the only supect in the running is PostNuke - we'll be looking carefully at options (downgrading PN to an older, but proven version, upgrading to a newer version etc.)

If it's not hardware, bandwidth or software, then it's an Act of God and beyond our mortal powers to solve.  But, logically, it will be one of those three things, and we've just eliminated the first.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 6, 2002)

that sounds like you guys are taking a good, logical approach to the problem.

If I had to guess, I'd point towards the software/incompatability issue, myself.
The way the boards seem to lock up and be unaccessible sounds like software.
Hardware usually is a gradual decrease in performance, or it just out-and-out doesn't work from the beginning.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 6, 2002)

How much does a Ring of RAM cost?


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Nov 6, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *How much does a Ring of RAM cost? *




If you go by the core books the _ring of RAM_ is expensive but if you get the right splatbook there's a ring that does the same thing only it counts as a circumstance bonus and is much cheaper...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 6, 2002)

Morrus, PC, Adalon, and others,

I know that as much as this frustrates me, it has to be 10 times worse for you. Most of us keep reminding ourselves of that and pray god speed and goodluck to you. Remember, that the e-mails from disgruntled folks that come your way are generally from people who cannot see past their own needs and wants. Most of us here are not like that. They do not represent the bulk of our community, even though they complain the loudest.

I figured you could use a cheerleader about now, I would need one...or a few pints


----------

